# Canon R5 extreme green color cast in Log



## peters (Jan 28, 2021)

Hello,
on both of my Canon R5 cameras I experience a rather heavy and ugly green color shift whenever I use log.

I compared log on and log off (with "neutral" or "faithful" picture styles, which both are quite similar and always look fine).
I used a fixed WB for all shots. I used Clog, color matrix neutral (if I pick "Cinema EOS Original" the green cast gets stronger), settings 0 0 0 and Colorsprace BT.709. 

I open the log footage in Premiere and apply the original LUT provided by Canon: BT709_CanonLog-to-BT709_WideDR_65_FF_Ver.2.0.cube

The image I get is similar in contrast and brightness compared to the shot in "neutral" or "faithful". But the colors are WAY greener and much uglier. This is especialy noteable unter tungsten light. It looks aweful. 

I attached an example, a rather shaky image on my dog under tungsten light :-D 
The image on the right is shot in LOG with canons original LUT applied. The "skintones" are rather ugly. On human skin this effect is even uglier... If I try to fix the image on the right by grading, its not working realy well, the colors fall apart.

Anyone experience something similar? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## adigoks (Feb 9, 2021)

how about shooting outdoor ?
seems like the ambient light in your room messed up your footage.


----------

